# Programming Keyless Remote on a 97



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

I read another post for some nissans 1998-2000 keyless programming. Unfortunately the sequence did not work for my 97 Maxima. Does anybody know or can point me in right direction?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It will work. Are you sure the remote battery is good?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

A friend at a Nissan dealership took them off keys to other used cars. I tried two of them. The batteries are not likely to be dead in both. The only difference between these two remotes and the one I lost is that my lost remote had the lower right button as the trunk release and these two I have now are panic buttons. I assumed that after programming them in my car that the panic button would release the trunk. Suggestions?


----------



## custmguru (Jul 11, 2004)

The remotes aren't the same i bet. it should have all the same buttons to be the same model. look at the numbers on the back...

link to programming instructions?


----------



## garden2 (May 23, 2006)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> It will work. Are you sure the remote battery is good?


say can you send me this procedure please??? i have a 96 maxima GLE and from time to time the keyless remotes stop working. battery's are good. so i have to take to dealer for a 15 min fix. would like very much this procedure so i can fix myself. thanks in advance. 
garden


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Stop bumping old threads...see your original post and I answered it.


----------

